# Co2/Easycarbo advice



## CeeJay (22 Jun 2009)

Hi to all @ UKAPS

My tank has been setup and planted now for about 6 weeks. I have pressurised co2 but I have also been dosing Easycarbo from the start. I have been gradually increasing co2 injection rate and have now got a nice greeny yellow colour in my drop checker and livestock (Oto's and shrimps), appear to be fine.
After messing with flow directions and flow rates, I have moved the DC around the tank and the colour is remaining fairly consistent in most places.
I know Easycarbo is a carbon based product so my first question is: Do you guys think I would still need to dose the Easycarbo now that I have got my co2 levels about right.
Second question: Does anyone dose both pressurised co2 and Easycarbo (or the other one, it's name which alludes me at the mo )? 
If so, what are the benefits, if any?
Thanks

Chris

Oops: Always forget this bit   
Tank spec.
Juwel Rio 180
Internal Juwel filter, with DIY spraybar running full width of the tank moving water from rear to front of the tank just below the surface.
Koralia 1 powerhead
2 x 45W Juwel T5's (till it blows up   )
CO2 via solenoid and 2kg FE + the ugly 'in tank' JBL reactor (emergency measures after breaking my glass diffuser  ). Seems efficient though. 
CO2 on 2 hours before lights on and off 2 hours before lights off.


----------



## ceg4048 (23 Jun 2009)

Chris,
        Unfortunately, no one can tell you what The Matrix is. You have to experience it for yourself. Delete the Excel dosage and observe the plants. If you start to see CO2 related algae, normally hair and sometimes GSA, then you'll know that your injection rate increase is insufficient compensation for the Excel. If you're really brave you can just continue on and see what happens. The plants need 2-3 weeks to adjust to any new CO2 level so they can make the adjustment after a rough period. Since we don't have an exact measurement of your light or an exact measurement of you flow or an exact measurement of anything else we'll just have to observe the tank and see what develops. This is not a problem because the one thing we do know exactly is the species that are CO2 related so there is no need to panic.

Many people do supplement their injection with liquid carbon. There is a very good reason for this; If your lighting is high enough (or if other items are sub-par such as flow/distribution), the injection rate necessary to maintain top plant health can be more than the fish are able to cope with. In order to lower the water column CO2, but to maintain adequate effective CO2 levels, liquid supplementation is sometimes a necessity.

Cheers,


----------



## CeeJay (23 Jun 2009)

Clive.

Thanks for the response.
Just as I thought I was getting 'unplugged from the Matrix', how did I just know it wouldn't be a simple yes or no answer  Nothing ever is in this planted tank game.  
I think I read around here that in a planted tank, bad things happen quickly whereas good things take a little longer.
I've certainly learnt that patience is key.
As I'm fairly new to this planted tank game and still a bit apprehensive about getting a 'tank full of algae', I'll probably reduce the Easycarbo dosage slowly and keep an eye on the outcome as you suggest.
Once again many thanks for your help.

Chris


----------

